# Successful exceptions to the approved vehicle list?



## languageistheliquid (Apr 17, 2016)

Any success stories?

I know it's probably (ok - almost certainly) impossible and Uber will say no if asked directly, but I've heard whispers about manual approvals from Uber on non approved cars. Is it true?


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

It depends on the market and what you're trying to get it approved for. I haven't heard of any exceptions for vehicle age. I've heard of plenty of cars getting onto Select that weren't on the list. Usually they're larger cars, loaded, and not from a luxury brand. A decked out VW Passat is a good example. It's got tons of space and when loaded up the interior is nicer than a lot of Audis. What you can get on Select depends on the market. Here in Chicago it's all about badge. No lux badge? Get lost. Some markets have a tiered system. The Tampa area is at the other end. You can get a Hyundai Sonata on Select there if it has leather seats and is less than 2 years old IIRC. If you drive a Mercedes E-class it can be 8 years old or something like that.

So what car (including trim level and options), what year, and what are you hoping to get it approved for?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a Pretty loaded Passat 2015 that's on Select in Denver (tiered system) 2015 is the cut off but when I spoke to the uber rep in the office and asked him about it for 2017 he said if I maintain a good rating and drive consistently that they would probably manual approve if for an extra year

I do Select only (only touch lyft when 2x surge or higher) and I've never had a customer complain about the Passat on Select , I drove a BMW before and since changing to the Passat I've seen my rating jump from 4.85 to 4.91 . Most people who choose select are just looking to not get in a cramped Chevy Sonic, Prius, or something like that . Most aren't looking for a label if they were they'd go to Black or SUV

I tend to take Select as a rider because I hate riding in Prius , Old Corollas and other crappy cars plus you always get a driver with a higher rating since that is part of the Select package . 
I got a little off topic haha


----------



## Chrissie (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm in Australia, I have an Audi A1 4-door and have gone through all the paperwork, paid to upgrade my drivers license, done the inspection, and now I am told my car isn't on the approved vehicle list -- which, by the way, isn't published ANYWHERE! I am absolutely furious. They accept smaller cars than mine, the whole thing is ridiculous. I cannot believe I wasted my time. They could at least make the system transparent.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Chrissie said:


> I'm in Australia, I have an Audi A1 4-door and have gone through all the paperwork, paid to upgrade my drivers license, done the inspection, and now I am told my car isn't on the approved vehicle list -- which, by the way, isn't published ANYWHERE! I am absolutely furious. They accept smaller cars than mine, the whole thing is ridiculous. I cannot believe I wasted my time. They could at least make the system transparent.


I would try to appeal it. They probably think you've got the two door model.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

A family member got his 2007 A3 on Select in Denver and it's not on the approved list . The A3 back seat is one of the smallest I've ever seen , I can't imagine how small an A1 would be (we don't get the A1 in America)

I have my 2015 Passat on Select in Denver but I am moving to Chicago soon but it's not on their approved list yet a VW CC is on the approved list in Chicago but in Denver the CC isn't approved . Very weird , I plan on emailing about my move when it gets closer and ask about transferring to Chicago and getting my car to stay on Select . Guessing I'll probably have to go talk to them in person . The CC is nowhere near as nice as far as comfort as the Passat however it is a lot better looking


----------

